# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  SERVICIO PERFORACION POZOS TUBULARES ARTESANALES ARTESANOS SUBTERRANEOS A NIVEL NACIONAL  PERU - EL MEJOR PRECIO DEL MERCADO - MAQUINAS MODERNAS DE TALADRAR CABEZAL ROTATIVO HASTA 150 METROS MTS

## madagricola

FINALIZADO..Temas similares: Servicios de video inspección para pozos profundos desde 3 a  21 de diámetro hasta 400 metros de profundidad Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales

----------


## Lu Estrada

sr. Luigui, quisiera saber un poco mas sobre costos y caracteristicas de su trabajo, quiero implementar un pozo tubular en la region ancash, cerca al mar , mi correo es lucioalmanza@gmail.com

----------

